# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Sheffield [Selda, Sheffield, Huseyniye, Seyyar]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Sheffield_ was an old British passenger/cargo ship that was active in the Mediterranean in the 1919-1922 period. She belonged to J. Constant of Grimsby at that time. In that, Miramar is incorrect... It gives the impression that after the Ottoman Navy, the ship went directly to Turkish buyers, something that is not correct!




> 1877
> Name:     SHEFFIELD     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Launch Date:     13.1.77
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     
> Tons:     644     Link:     1556
> DWT:         Yard No:     212
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     61.3     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     8.3     Builder:     Elder
> ...


Clydebuilt gives a more accurate view




> ss SHEFFIELDbuilt by John Elder & Co Govan,
> Yard No 212
> Last Name: SEYYAR (1931)
> Previous Names: HUSEYNIYE (1926) SHEFFIELD (1919) SELDA (1914)
> Launched: Saturday, 13/01/1877
> Built: 1877
> Ship Type: Cargo Vessel
> Tonnage: 644 grt
> Length: 201 feet
> ...


The ship was a _Manchester, Sheffield and Lincolnshire Railway_ ship originally doing the route of Grimsby to Rotterdam or Antwerpen. 

Sheffield1.jpg

G.jpg

The _Manchester, Sheffield & Lincolnshire Railway Company_ also known as the _Great Central Railway_ was first formed in 1847  to run a service between New Holland (Lincs) and Hull. In 1865 they commenced steamship services to Hamburg by taking over the _Anglo-French Steam Ship Company_. 

Then, in 1866, they commenced Grimsby - Rotterdam service, and in 1867 Grimsby - Antwerp service. The Hamburg service became daily in 1891.

In 1897 the company was renamed the Great Central Railway. The company became part of the London & North Eastern Railway Company in 1923.

Schedule of Sheffield from May 27, 1919

19190527 Sheffield.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Οπως σωστά αναφέρει το clydebuilt το SHEFFIELD έμεινε σε αιχμαλωσία από τους Τούρκους, από το 1914 ως το 1919. Όταν επέστρεψε στον ιδιοκτήτη του, χρησίμευσε για λίγο ως ακτοπλοϊκό εντός και εκτός Ελλάδος.

Εδώ το βρίσκουμε το Μάη του 1919 να διαφημίζεται (ναυλωμένο ίσως) από την Ατμ. Γ. Μυλωνάδη & Υιών, για μεταφορά εμπορευμάτων στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα. 

5-19 sheffield.jpg

Το 1932 το πλοίο θα περάσει για ένα χρόνο στην ιδιοκτησία του Κωνσταντινουπολίτη Β. Δημητριάδη (στον οποίο είχαμε αναφερθεί και εδώ) και θα μετονομαστεί SEYYAR.
Αργότερα θα περάσει στην κρατική ατμοπλοϊκή εταιρεία της Τουρκίας για την οποία ταξίδεψε ως το 1953. Τότε παροπλίστηκε μέχρι που διαλύθηκε το 1961.  

Και μια φωτογραφία του ως SEYYAR.

seyyar.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Tο πλοίο είχε απασχολήσει το βρετανικό κοινοβούλιο το 1922. Οι ερωτοαπαντήσεις δείχνουν οτι η Patriotic S.S. ήταν ελληνικών συμφερόντων και το SHEFFIELD ταξίδευε ναυλωμένο σε αυτήν:




> Vice-Admiral Sir R. HALL                        asked the President of the Board of Trade if, he will state  by what authority the ships of the Patriotic Steamship Company's fleet  fly the red ensign; what is the nationality of the directors; whether  the shares are held by British subjects; whether any of the officers or  men on board the ships are British subjects; and, if so, how many in  each ship?           
>  Mr. A. HERBERT                        asked the President of the Board of Trade if he is aware  that the Greek Patriotic Steamship Company fly the red ensign but carry  no British officer; has his Department any record of legal action  recently taken against the Greek captain of the ss. "*Sheffield*" of the  Patriotic line; and, if so, of what nature?            
> § Sir W. MITCHELL-THOMSON                        The Patriotic Steamship Company is a Greek, not a British  company, and vessels owned by the company are therefore not entitled to  British registration or to fly the British flag. As the company is a  foreign one, I am not in a position to give the information asked for in  the latter part of the first question. The master of the "*Sheffield*,"  named Evangelinos, who claims to be a naturalised British subject, was  recently sentenced to five years' imprisonment by His Majesty's Supreme  Court at Constantinople for rape.            
> Sir R. HALL                        May I ask whether the s.s. "*Sheffield*," belonging to the  Patriotic Line, was flying the red ensign at the time she was under this  man's command?            
> § Sir W. MITCHELL-THOMSON                        I am not quite certain what the position is about the  "*Sheffield*." As far as I know, it is not owned by the Patriotic Line. It  appears, from the latest particulars, to be on time charter. I am,  however, making further inquiries.


Ένα χρόνο αργότερο το SHEFFIELD προσάραξε εκούσια στη Χίο εξαιτίας μια πυρκαγιάς στα αμπάρια του:
sheffield fire.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία να πούμε οτι το πλοίο έχει πλέον και σελίδα στη wikipedia.

----------

